# Suche SNES am besten mit Spielen



## Crysisheld (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich suche ein SNES am besten gleich mit Spielen. Auf EBAY habe ich leider nur Wucher Angebote gefunden. Flohmärkte habe ich schon abgegrast aber leider nix gefunden. Wenn jemand günstig eine solche Konsole abzugeben hat, würde ich mich über eine Antwort oder PN sehr freuen. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Auf EBAY habe ich leider nur Wucher Angebote gefunden.


 
was ist denn für dich wucher?
ich hab bei ebay (und auch amazon) eigentlich geräte zu einem durchaus akzeptablen preis gefunden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab meins auch vor einem Jahr ca. wieder gekauft, hab ungefähr 50€ gezahlt, inkl. 2 Spiele und Controller. Amazon Privatverkäufer. War für mich völlig ok der Preis. Teurer wurden lediglich ein paar bestimmte Spiele, die schwer zu kriegen waren, und die ich zum Teil aus England kaufen musste (Cannon Fodder, Chaos Engine).

Angeblich kann man auf ner Retro-Börse auch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen, war aber nie dort bzw es war nicht in meiner Nähe.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Januar 2012)

*EUR 39,99* + EUR 2,98Versandkosten
Gebraucht - Akzeptabel 

Verkäufer: *W.Peschel Software Entertainment* 
Verkäuferbewertung:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*98% positiv* in den letzten 12 Monaten. (4.948 Bewertungen insgesamt)
Widerrufsbelehrung und weitere Verkäuferinformationen.
Auf Lager. Versand aus Deutschland 
Internationale und Inlandsversandkosten 
ACHTUNG nur das Gerät, keine Kabel, kein Controller, nicht funktionsgeprüft, lagernd, Versand aus Deutschland 
​
Naja die Katze im Sack für 40 EUR finde ich zu teuer...


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2012)

Original SNES Super Nintendo KONSOLE + 2 Controller | eBay

33,33 inkl. aller kabel und 2 pads.
der verkäufer scheint auch seriös zu sein.
da kann man nicht meckern, würde ich sagen


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Januar 2012)

Für eine Konsole mit nicht original Gamepads ist das zu teuer. Die Originalen sehen anderst aus


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Für eine Konsole mit nicht original Gamepads ist das zu teuer. Die Originalen sehen anderst aus


 
das könnten amerikanische pads zu sein, die sehen so aus.
als format wird merkwürdigerweise ntsc angeben.
die konsole selbst ist aber ein pal-gerät, zumindest dem foto nach zu urteilen.

frag halt nach.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Januar 2012)

in der Beschreibung steht es ja: 

_- 2 Control-Pads (Marken-Nachbildung, nicht von Nintendo, funktionieren aber bestens)_

Das Original hat ne gelbe B-Taste und der Nintendoaufdruck fehlt. Allerdings sind diese Nachbauten nur mäßig gut, hatte auch mal so einen.
Da würde ich auch lieber ein Original suchen und mehr zahlen.


----------



## phily (30. Januar 2012)

ich würds an deiner stelle mal in einem second hand shop versuchen. hab bei uns in einem den snes, n64 und gamecube gekauft. man kann dort vor ort gucken ob die geräte funktionieren, handeln geht auch immer (wenigstens ein bißchen) und der shop gab sogar ne 3-monatige garantie. wenns in der zeit nicht kaputt geht, wirds wohl später auch nicht passieren.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo. 

danke Phily für den Tipp leider gibt es bei uns solche Shops nicht mehr, es gab mal vor Jahren so einen An- und Verkaufs Shop, der hat aber schon lange zu gemacht. Hmm mal abwarten vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch mal ein Schnäppchen auf Ebay - auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich glaube weil da viele bei geringen Gebotspreisen die Preise hochtreiben oder die Auktion einfach abbrechen mit der Begründung der Artikel sei kaputt gegangen oder nicht mehr zum Verkauf. Das ist mit ein Grund wieso ich Ebay eigentlich meide - zu viel Wucher und zu viel Schindluder wird dort betrieben!


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> in der Beschreibung steht es ja:
> 
> _- 2 Control-Pads (Marken-Nachbildung, nicht von Nintendo, funktionieren aber bestens)_


 
ah ok - das hab ich überlesen, sorry.
dennoch finde ich den preis absolut ok, selbst wenn die pads nicht an die originale rankommen. 

@crysisheld:
was würdest du denn überhaupt ausgeben wollen?


----------



## Rabowke (31. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage von einem (S)NES Anfänger:
Was spricht gg. Wiiware bzw. VC bei der Wii? 

Bei einem Kumpel hab ich das "original" R-Type von 1989 gesehen, spielbar mit dem Classcontroller. Der wird an die Wii-Fernbedienung angeschlossen.

Sind das jetzt andere Versionen der Spiele oder einfach nicht Retro genug?


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Januar 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von einem (S)NES Anfänger:
> Was spricht gg. Wiiware bzw. VC bei der Wii?


 
Eigentlich gar nichts, ich find das VC ne Super Sache. Wenn ich meine Wii noch hätte  Aber so eine Emulation ist für viele halt trotzdem nicht dasselbe, wie auf dem Originalgerät, obwohl die spiele identisch sind.


----------



## Crysisheld (31. Januar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich gar nichts, ich find das VC ne Super Sache. Wenn ich meine Wii noch hätte  Aber so eine Emulation ist für viele halt trotzdem nicht dasselbe, wie auf dem Originalgerät, obwohl die spiele identisch sind.


 
/sign


Also was ich ausgeben würde - hmm mal überlegen. 25 EUR für die Konsole mit einem Controller - es muss ja auch keine super schöne graue sein. Wenn sie vergilbt ist, ist es mir auch egal hauptsache das Teil geht noch.


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Februar 2012)

> Mal eine Frage von einem (S)NES Anfänger:
> Was spricht gg. Wiiware bzw. VC bei der Wii?



Ich spiele auch lieber auf der Originalkonsole, das Feeling is einfach nicht ersetzbar.

Die richtig guten Games sind leider mittlererweile schwer zu kriegen oder schweineteuer.


----------

